# Spooky older horse



## gembear (9 August 2013)

Hey folks.
Over a month ago, I got my first loan as a novice rider (been riding for about 16months). I checked out a lot of horses and in the end picked a 17 year old welsh section d. His owner has had horses pretty much all her life, and she bought him five years ago from a riding school.

He's generally a total gentleman. Never bucks or rears and he will happily plod along unless I ask him to go up the gears. He was previously competed up to medium level dressage so he's been well schooled.

The one problem is he's a total wus. His owner hardly ever rides him, she's an older lady and she had a bad fall on her old horse and as it would with anyone, it's left her quite nervous. So as it stands, I can pretty much ride him whenever I want. (I get on with her really well, she's fab).

He does anything I ask, but the issue? His spooking. Some days it's better than others, and generally i can control it. I only hack him out with at least one other person, as we're both more confident with others but I will take him into the school on my own. It when we're on our own then we have most of our issues.

Apparently there are all sorts of nasty monsters in, around and above the school and he's constantly on high alert. One thing my instructor has told me to do is lots of shoulder in exercises down the longside to divert his attention else where (which does work) but today especially I found this very difficult, because the more he started to spook the more i began to lose my nerve (twice he cantered off round the school). 

My instructor has the opinion he's actually just being very smart in the hope that this will get him out of work, while others do believe he's just yellow!

I really want to get to the point where we can hack out alone, but I know we're a long way off yet until we can comfortably spend 45 mins in the school without a spook.

Being a novice rider, i know part of it will be me not being 100% confident yet (i'm trying - I can often be seen singing to myself while riding lol) but does anyone have any tips???

(that turned into an essay)


----------



## Penny Less (10 August 2013)

Have been in this situation. I found horse knocked my confidence and it became a vicious circle.  What did help me is to wear a body protector and use a neck strap, made me feel less worried about coming off and did seem to make horse a bit less worried.  Mine is a total wuss, I thought he was trying it on but after 3 years I have come to realise he is genuinely
nervous. I believe mine was originally from a riding school though not with owner I bought him from, (she was an older lady too) Can you ride in the school with another rider even if other one only stands in the middle ?  A lot of ex riding school horses have problems about coping with things without another horses bum in front of them.


----------



## gembear (10 August 2013)

alma said:



			Can you ride in the school with another rider even if other one only stands in the middle ?  A lot of ex riding school horses have problems about coping with things without another horses bum in front of them.
		
Click to expand...

Generally yes, I do ride with others. My friend rides one of the other horses at the yard, so we'll sometimes go in the school together (she's at a similar level to me). Out on a hack, i'll always go with a more experienced rider and we've never had any problems so far. Few times he's shot forward (idiot on a bmx flew past at lightening speed, for example). We've even had a wee gallop in a field which was loads of fun. 

I do have a body protector, which I only wear when jumping but you are right - wearing it generally should help a bit. He also has a martingale, which I've only put on him for a hack. I guess part of it is because of my job, I can't really afford to have any broken bones so I have that subconsciously in my mind.

Has your horse got any better or have you just accepted it?


----------



## Penny Less (10 August 2013)

Well I have to say he didn't get any better and since I have moved yards to somewhere the roads are very narrow and busy I just don't ride him, as I have no one to go out with!  Doesn't mean yours wont improve, lots of people on here have experience with spooky horses and ones that refuse to move forward, you might get some better advice if you post on Tack room thread as some previous posters have got lots of advice on that forum. Good luck !


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 August 2013)

He sounds just like my 18 year old WB who has attention deficit disorder  - you might find he is perfect to hack alone - mine is fantastic out most of the time and yet is a complete git in the school and has got worse at the yard I am at now and as he has got older. It is probably because he finds it harder work and as he is older he may be feeling it a bit - could he be in any pain? Deeper surfaces and circles can be hard on an older horse. You should see the look on my boys face if I take him towards the school rather than out. I find it easier to deal with on a hack as you go past the spooky thing(s) once not every time you go around the school. I really understand how it can sap your confidence though and I've ridden for years and done all sorts. I would rather do a hunter trial than school him at home sometimes! 

I try to start up the least spooky end of the school and start off slowly gradually increasing the size of the circle. Lots of transitions of pace or within the pace - try lots of shapes, try not to be too predictable about what is coming up next, definitely shoulder in if you can past particularly spooky areas. I find it much easier if I know where I am riding to in the arena (e.g. circle 20m A then circle 10m at E then change the rein at M across the short diagonal back to E etc. Also if you can make the spooky area a nice place to be, so rest there and finish your ride there and praise or treat. You could also try lunging him around the school first to settle him down.  Try not to get flustered as this feeds the problem. If he takes off keep him going on a circle and really ride it don't let him stop until you want him to. It's not an easy problem to fix though and I'm afraid sometimes that is just the way they are. Good luck


----------



## gembear (10 August 2013)

A friend of the owner sometimes comes to the yard to ride, and I think she sometimes takes him out on her own and she doesn't class herself as an amazing rider. So maybe! Still want to wait a while longer though. Mostly so I know all of the routes off by heart.

I've had one lesson with him so far, and I want to have more so hopefully this will help my confidence. 
He is usually pretty disinterested or spooky when in the school but he loves being out and about. Even had him on a main road with cars zooming past and he was fine.

With regards to lunging, i've never actually done this before - although I get the gist!
Perhaps you have some tips or you know a good website/book I can read?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 August 2013)

I would suggest that you get your instructor to give you a lesson on lunging as part of your normal lesson rather than just reading a book but remember it can be physically hard on them so should be used in moderation - I use it to go around the whole arena rather than in one spot.


----------



## gembear (10 August 2013)

I guess anything I can do to get him to trust me more/strengthen the bond will be a bonus.


----------



## Jola (14 August 2013)

Mine loan horse is like this when we are hacking and he's nearly 20. To overcome it I have started to school him first then take him round the block and repeat...We only did 2 big spooks yesterday which was good! I always think of him not being scared and more taking the p!ss...it helps me relax and ignore him! Also, never look at the spooky blade of grass or whatever it is! Just keep looking forward, a little bit of leg to tell him to get on with it. Make sure you are riding regulary as this seems to chill them out a bit too...


----------



## flirtygerty (16 August 2013)

If you don't want to ride out alone, walk him out in hand in a bridle, you get to know the routes, he gets to know the area, we had to sell a gorgeous lad because he was bored with us and became spooky, his new owner competed with him and worked him most days, he stopped being spooky, he's now home again, with an enthusiastic young rider, win win situation.
A lot of horses don't enjoy arenas, but will school happily on a hack


----------



## Izzwizz (16 August 2013)

Another thing to consider is whether your horse's sight is 100% ok.  It has been known for horses to become spooky when there is possibly a problem here.  Get your Vet to check this next time they are around.  

My mare has been spookier than usual, she's 18 and I have noticed her change gradually.  I am going to get her eyes checked out when she next has her jabs.


----------



## gembear (19 August 2013)

Apparently he's always been pretty spooky. My instructor knew his previous owner and use to judge him in a few dressage competitions. 

We have been getting better recently.
Even after two lessons, i'm starting to notice a difference and i'll continue to have more. We are both more confident when we're in the school with others, and last week I went into the school with him on my own again. After 20 minutes of no spooking, I gave him a big pat and a treat - feel like taking baby steps is the best way.

He wasn't been ridden that much before, so maybe with more regular riding - him getting to know me better and us both having lessons (although he's great being an ex-dressage horse, it's me who needs teaching) I am feeling more confident this is something we can work on... or at least when he does have a spook, i'll be better equipped to deal with it.


----------



## Tronniehead (22 August 2013)

I don't really have any advise. But just wanted to say i am in the same situation with a 22yr old Highland. I like you am a novice and have been riding about the same length of time. I took a share horse in April. Horse had not been ridden in a year. First hack with owners daughter and the owners other horse, went brilliant felt really confident horse seemed find, second hack my sister came along and rode the other horse again all good. Did some schooling in arena on my own all good. All going well and lots of bridel ways etc with no roads involved, feeling confident went out on my own! Nervous but controlling the nerves! Set off up the road and he stops has a look back homeward, a little kick on off we go... Same again...again getting harder to get him to move! Then the games began, I think he was totally testing my worth. But a few months on and all though have not been on my own again since we are building a relationship of trust an hopefully soon I can try the little hack again but baby steps even if I get to the end of the lane and back again a 5min hack without a stop and build from there.  Going out with others when I can really helps both our confidence. Luckily he does nothing nasty he just at times makes me nervous but with others it's fine but on my own I know I would freak. He does not bolt though kick or rear or he has not yet, he does the occasional buck of excitement. But I think mainly he was out smarting me I had to get more horse brained! If that makes sense, but persevere I'm glad I did and there was and is a few times I think he is not for me! But I think any horse would have tested me!


----------



## texel (22 August 2013)

Hello all you members of the older spooky horse club - very interested in your experiences.

A couple of questions to all of you.

1. what do you do with your horses besides riding ?

2. Why do you think your horses are spooking - beside you feeling they are 'testing' you ?


----------



## Jnhuk (22 August 2013)

I know you cannot generalise a breed but I believe Welsh D's whilst are fantastic animals are generally very intelligent and can be quirky, opinionated and quiet sensitive. They can be a test to more experienced riders and if this one is an ex RS as well, he will know several tactics of avoiding work.

I would try to go on circular hacks with a friend on a horse or even someone with you walking or on a bicycle to give you confidence until you get more of a partnership and feel happier to ride out yourself.

With the spookiness in the arena,  I suspect that will improve as you become a more experienced partnership. He has been schooled up to medium level so I think you may need to engage his brain more during your schooling sessions to help the spookiness.... shoulder-in is good etc...

One of mine can be spooky so you have to engage his brain on more difficult work to stop him getting distracted and spooking at x, y or z. 

This is something that you may find difficult with your limited riding experience but a good instructor will help you.


----------



## Tronniehead (23 August 2013)

texel said:



			Hello all you members of the older spooky horse club - very interested in your experiences.

A couple of questions to all of you.

1. what do you do with your horses besides riding ?

2. Why do you think your horses are spooking - beside you feeling they are 'testing' you ?
		
Click to expand...


Besides riding I do do some groundwork in the arena. Walk stop back up. I have taken him out in hand as well. Grooming and the obv chores. I feed him as well. This was when he could be a bit bulshy as soon as I walked into stable with feed before I put it down is head was in and he would knock me. Now I open the door telling him to back up then out the feed down and now he seems to know the drill. I think he spooks as I am inexperienced and not a strong enough leader plus maybe as he has not been out for so long into the big wide world!


----------



## showpony (23 August 2013)

I have found that my mare will " spook" in the arena if I don't keep her mind focused on working... IF she give me the feeling that its going to be " one of those days" I put her on lots of circles, figures of eights serpentines, incorporate lots of lateral work etc so she just doesn't have time to think about invisable monsters... and as soon as she has relaxed into work there wont be an issue...


----------



## gembear (26 August 2013)

Jnhuk said:



			One of mine can be spooky so you have to engage his brain on more difficult work to stop him getting distracted and spooking at x, y or z. 

This is something that you may find difficult with your limited riding experience but a good instructor will help you.
		
Click to expand...

I have very much found this to be true! As soon as i put into practice what my RI has taught me (shoulder in for example) he is much less spooky.

I've also started doing some basic parelli with him, as one of the ladies at my yard is currently on level 4 with her horse. Still a long way off till we can do the 7 games though.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 August 2013)

Well I wouldn't bother with the Parelli but I do think that in-hand work in the arena before you ride is a good idea.  Just take him into the arena, walk him round on each rein, do some circles, using your reins, under his chin to steer and some polework.  Then mount and do exactly the same exercises at walk, then trot.  if he doesn't spook in-hand you know he is either reacting to you or testing you when ridden.  If he does spook in-hand you can work on that without fear of him running away with you.


----------



## gembear (26 August 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Well I wouldn't bother with the Parelli but I do think that in-hand work in the arena before you ride is a good idea.  Just take him into the arena, walk him round on each rein, do some circles, using your reins, under his chin to steer and some polework.  Then mount and do exactly the same exercises at walk, then trot.  if he doesn't spook in-hand you know he is either reacting to you or testing you when ridden.  If he does spook in-hand you can work on that without fear of him running away with you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to give Parelli a go and his owner is supportive. 

On Thursday evening we spent 20 minutes on our own in the school again - only had one little spook when a bird flew out of a tree. I then took us out of the school and up the road leading out of the yard then back, just to see how he reacted. He was a bit apprehensive at first, but with some encouragement he kept going. Still a long way off a hack on our own.


----------



## applecart14 (29 August 2013)

My horse is very much like this.  You have to get to the stage where you can 'laugh' if the horse spooks, i.e it does not concern you and you accept that this is part of his nature and something you may not be able to change.  No point getting upset, crying or worried, just laugh instead, see it as challenging, and fun.  I will explain what I mean below.

If you think "if he spooks I will fall off and hurt myself' then you probably will hurt yourself.  But if you think 'if he spooks I won't fall off because I have sat lots of spooks before and will again' then your whole attitude will change.  

Your instructor is very naive if he thinks that a horse is spooking because he want's to get out of work. Horses do not have this type of thought pattern and this is not why he is spooking, I can guarantee.  I would hazard a guess that you are giving the horse very very tiny signals that you are worried he is going to spook and you probably don't even realise you are doing so.  The horse will pick up on this and then spook.  If you see something you think he will spook at do not look at it, as the weight of your head as you look at something is a very small but relevant clue that the horse will pick up on.  As you look at the thing he 'will' spook at, your breathing will change, your hands will perspire, your legs will be on his sides harder, and you may change your rein contact.  The horse is 'blimey where's the frightening thing then?'

My horse will often spook and we will be facing forward one moment, and behind the next.  He doesn't do anything when he has spun, except stand there looking silly.  But for a horse it is most important that the thing that scares him is behind him, because then if this 'thing' frightens him and gives chase he can either a) kick it with his back legs, or b) flee from it.  Fortunately for me the 'things' my horse shies at are inanimate objects that won't give chase, for example; leaves of plants that are a different colour from the other plants, or a grass verge that has a muddy tyre track on, or a branch come down off a tree, or a flower blowing gently in the wind.   Interestingly he never, ever spins to teh left, it is always to the right.  It is almost impossible to know when he will spook as when he spins, he is very very quick.  And he is clever enough not to do it when a car passes by.  But no matter how I have told him off in the past, and no matter how many times I show him objects he consistently shies.  Sometimes its once a hack, sometimes he can go days without shying, other times he is very spooky.  Now I am just super chilled and think 'if he spins he spins, if he doesn't its a bonus.  But whatever he does we will have had fun on our hack together.

Another thing to remember - you are very unlikely to fall off!  If my horse spins twice a week, every week for a year (a good estimate), then over the years I have owned him minus the weeks when he has been out of work it equates to about 700 spins.  In all those seven hundred spins  I have never fallen off him once.  And if I did fall off him, I tell myself I would just get back on again.

Incidently my physio says that horses often spook when they are in pain.  As the horse is old I would ask the vet to give it a thorough check to see if the spooking is pain related, maybe arthritis in his joints, or a sore back.

Change your perspective, and the way you view things, and this will change the way you ride your horse.  Good luck.


----------

